# ASA 103/ 104 certification



## jestfergrins

Just joined sailnet yesterday.

Am an intermediate sailor, learning on a Midwestern lake as a kid, sailing now in New York Harbor (ferries, tugs, currents, wind shadows) twice weekly on J80s.

Want to charter, and don't want to be that guy. How essential are the 103 and 104 certifications? Have impression it is the best if not only way to prove competency with larger boat. I once did a 3 day cruise w/ a capt overseeing me off of Maine, but am not delusional enough to say that prepared me for 7 days, bigger boat than I'm used to, with little crew help.

Am considering hiring instructor, and doing the BVI's with wife and a few friends, while I get 103/104 certs. Does that seem prudent? Neccesary?
Will very take all week?


----------



## jestfergrins

(Edit) Will certs take all week?


----------



## jeremiahbltz2

Well, if you're at Brooklyn Bridge Sail Club, you can certainly afford the certs! 

(Really I just wanted to say "hi" to a fellow NYC sailor.)

I was in a similar situation as you, plenty of sailing experience in what people would probably describe as challenging conditions. What I learned doing the class (I actually did RYA day skipper) was about boat systems, docking larger boats, and some navigation. The first two, I think, are pretty important for a charter. 

Anyway, you'd be crazy to do ASA 103/104 in NYC; the prices are ridiculous. I took RYA day skipper in the Solent in October, and it was great. There were only 3 students in the boat, so I got a ton of instruction and practice. I think the class and airfare cost about the same as just the classes in NYC. Other folks I know have taken the ASA classes in the Caribbean and loved it. If you hired an instructor just for you, I think you could probably knock it out in a few days. There is a classroom component, which I'd advise you to do ahead of time.

While the cert isn't strictly required, I felt like the class was a good value to me in being able to deal with cruising boats.


----------



## jestfergrins

Hey jeremiahbltz2,

Thanks for the perspective. It confirms what I was thinking. And yes, I pay a pretty penny to walk to the marina from home. You're right on w/ the Brooklyn call. Where do you sail?
Am taking 101 in a few weeks. Studying now, all seems familiar so far, but these things should be done right. 
Am always open to opinions, knowledge, perspectives. There's a lot to think about, to know, to master.
One last follow up. How valuable is coastal navigation? I think it's 105?
Thanks.
Realize I have a follow up.


----------



## aeventyr60

Maybe the USCG classes may be a better value for you:
Welcome to the United States Coast Guard Auxiliary Official Web portal

Navigation course here:
http://www.cgaux.org/boatinged/classes/2011/wn.php


----------



## jestfergrins

That's a great idea. I'll check into it. 
Thanks for the links as well. Quite helpful.


----------



## eherlihy

It is the goal of ASA 101 to teach a novice sailor, among other things; how to start and stop a sailboat, some useful knots, crew overboard recovery, basic (simplified) COLREGS, and lateral ATON. ASA 103 builds upon this and introduces auxiliary engine basics, boat handling, docking, anchoring, weather, and navigation (and some other stuff) in a bigger boat (with a wheel). ASA 104 expands upon the topics introduced in the previous two courses and adds navigation, provisioning, more detail about the systems used on a cruising boat, and what to do when things go wrong.

ASA 104 is used by many charter companies as the minimum proficiency level to take a bareboat out on charter.

You can always challenge any of the courses if you wish. It is the policy of the ASA that if you challenge (and pass) ASA 104 that you do not need to also challenge ASA 101 or ASA 103. More info on that policy here: http://files.ctctcdn.com/8df42e2e001/5efbcd32-3582-4896-8cd6-b62b934df9c3.pdf

Personally, I think that if you are confident with your skills in skippering a J80 in and around New York, that ASA 101 will be redundant. I would suggest that you challenge 101, and take 103 at a nearby school. There are several ASA Affiliate schools in CT, NY, NJ and RI. See https://asa.com/schools/usa/


----------



## jestfergrins

I did not know that 101 and 103 were not requirements for 104. And I hear you about 101. Will consider challenging it. Thanks. Again, very helpful.


----------



## gdr

I was in your spot a few years ago, and did the ASA 101, 103 and 104 sequence. The ASA 101 was not useful to me, but the other two were helpful. 103 and 104 aren't really about sailing the boat (although you do cover some things and get some practice with a somewhat larger boat). I think of those classes as being more about all of the other skills that you need to be a competent cruiser - docking, some navigation, provisioning, basic engine and systems maintenance, emergency procedures, etc.

For me, taking the classes was worth it. We had great instructors, and only 3 students on the boat during a week of instruction. I learned a lot, and felt reasonably prepared on my first bareboat charter. 

Although I didn't do it this way, I would consider doing a one week 103 / 104 combo in the BVIs or similar if I were going to do it again. or maybe do the 103 locally, and do a 104 / 114 week to get some training on a catamaran.


----------



## nolatom

I think I'd take coastal navigation in one form or another. CGAux already suggested. Is there a Power Squadron basic course nearby you? That's how I learned chart work, at age 14 (this was long before ASA or USSA). 

That gives you the 'big picture', or at least it did for me. 

Once you know how to sail, and then how to figure out a magnetic compass and a chart, really all you're doing above that is adding camping skills to your sailing skills, basic Colregs, plus weather-bird cautiousness. And anchoring. Sailing's your "major". You need to add a few "minors". The 103/104 courses may be the most convenient way to put this together. 

If you're wanting to get the certificates, and are considering a private instructor, make sure he/she has a relationship with an ASA "facility" so you can take the tests and get the cards. I don't believe you can do this from just a lone-wolf type, though the instruction may be just as good.


----------



## Telesail

Most people have said it already in terms of value of the certs etc. however, you might want to think about chartering out of USVI as there are several charter companies that have relationships with ASA instructors and you will spend a lot less on flights into St Thomas than getting to Beef Island.

However, with the BVI, sometimes the heart wants what the heart wants........


----------



## jeremiahbltz2

Hiya! I sail at HRCS up at 26th on the Hudson. I also pay a pretty penny to be able to walk to the boats, but you have nicer boats.

I would also recommend skipping 101. It's super-basic, and I can't imagine you'd get anything out of it.


----------



## davidpm

We get people from NY to do a 103 and 104 challenge class where I teach in CT.

Everyone I have had so far was impressed with how much they learned even though they had been racing for years and crewing occasionally on cruises.

Some people have overstated their experience some know what they don't know and take steps to fill in the gaps.

The biggest gotcha I have witnessed is:

Sailing in known waters with a crew of 4 or more experienced sailors on a known boat of from 20' to 35' for an afternoon to a couple of days.

vs.

Sailing in unknown waters in a foreign country, by yourself with a sea-sick wife and a couple of clueless relatives or friends on a 40'+ boat with systems you have never seen before like multiple water tanks, generator, air conditioning, furling main in 30+ knots of wind for a week.

It is arguably a little different.

Putting the sails up and pointing the boat in the right direction and getting it to move can be taught to just about anyone in an hour or two.

Learning how to do that faster than everyone else takes a lot longer, that's racing.

Learning how to be a safe and competent captain for a week or two takes some time too, that's cruising.

Check out these three links.

If you know all this stuff you should be good if not learn it some how.

https://asa.com/certifications/asa-101-basic-keelboat-sailing/
https://asa.com/certifications/asa-103-basic-coastal-cruising/
https://asa.com/certifications/asa-104-bareboat-cruising/

And you should probably know this stuff too.
https://asa.com/certifications/asa-105-coastal-navigation/

Good luck.


----------



## gdr

davidpm said:


> The biggest gotcha I have witnessed is:
> 
> Sailing in known waters with a crew of 4 or more experienced sailors on a known boat of from 20' to 35' for an afternoon to a couple of days.
> 
> vs.
> 
> Sailing in unknown waters in a foreign country, by yourself with a sea-sick wife and a couple of clueless relatives or friends on a 40'+ boat with systems you have never seen before like multiple water tanks, generator, air conditioning, furling main in 30+ knots of wind for a week.
> 
> It is arguably a little different.


Great post, and I love the Icarus comment in your sig.


----------



## superslomo

I never took 101, I had lessons when I was young, and the review of the practice exam for 101 seemed like it was really redundant and basic.

I'd not suggest someone not do it, but if you've raised sails and tacked a boat on your own (or guided the process) I'd say most of the 101 would be potentially wasted time.

Learning the systems and getting time in on something bigger is valuable, if you're going to bareboat. I know that there are questions about whether you can charter just with the certs if you don't have experience, it might require calling a few different charter companies, as I've heard that they are less inclined to take the course as sufficient to allow you to get your own boat from them... your experience is likely to be more relevant and interesting to them.


----------



## JoCoSailor

jestfergrins said:


> Hey jeremiahbltz2,
> 
> Thanks for the perspective. It confirms what I was thinking. And yes, I pay a pretty penny to walk to the marina from home. You're right on w/ the Brooklyn call. Where do you sail?
> Am taking 101 in a few weeks. Studying now, all seems familiar so far, but these things should be done right.
> Am always open to opinions, knowledge, perspectives. There's a lot to think about, to know, to master.
> One last follow up. How valuable is coastal navigation? I think it's 105?
> Thanks.
> Realize I have a follow up.


If you just the learn about coastal navigation check nauticed it's on-line. For $39.00 I think it pretty well covers ASA105 Coastal Navigation Sailing Course


----------



## jestfergrins

So much great information folks. I really appreciate it. I'm seeking to be the best skipper I can be, and the info and options you all are laying out are all rich resources. I take time every day to read, research, view videos, practice knots, whatever I think I don't know. You've given me tons of homework.
I'll tackle 101 I think, to at least use as research about what I do and don't know. Keep the thoughts coming, please. Will let you know my progress, and seek counsel in the future!


----------



## jestfergrins

Promised an update, and much has gotten clearer. First and foremost, I now know for sure that I'm a pretty capable sailor of day sailors. Challenged 101, passed, done spinnaker and docking (with an outboard) training. Know I can fulfill figure eight as well as quickstop COB maneuvers. Am sensitive to the physics of the boat in a way I wasn't before. Have also learned under stress that I can diagnose problems and calmly take action. Am confident in a way I wasn't even a month ago, but still possess grand awareness of how much more there is to learn. 

Am returning to my copy of Annapolis Book of Seamanship, ordering textbooks for 103 and 104, and researching how and where I'll do a week in the next year w/ a school and a captain who can take me through certification while my wife (and maybe 2 friends) accompany me and have a fine vacation.

Cheers.


----------



## eherlihy

The BEST education is to sail with as many different skippers as you possibly can. Each skipper has their own way of doing ... everything. Some of their techniques and rationale are worth learning.


----------



## davidpm

Jest, you are well on your way. 

Ed and I are both ASA instructors not too far from you and I for one like your attitude.

A nice combination of confidence and humility.

OK, so I have a puzzle for you.

When you tack you turn the boat about 90 degrees right?

At the top of the mast on many boats, you will see a Windex. It is a pointer that points into the wind with a usually square "feather" on the other end.
Also, there are two fixed squares about 60 degrees apart aft of the mast as part of the same device.
You will notice that the "feather" switches to be close to the squares on both tacks about 60 degrees apart.

So here is the question.
How come it's 90 degrees at deck level but 60 degrees 45 feet up.

This question is for Jest only don't spoil it you regulars by giving the answer away.

As soon as it seems like a student has the basics and they think they understand what is going on I like to ask this question.
It has the advantage of not being in the book but being important.
Knowing the answer also explains some otherwise odd behavior.

So Jest, what is the cause of this behavior?


----------



## Jammer Six

I was just on a CPM class (US Sailing) with an ASA transfer. He did his "first successful" MOB drill with us, and he had to be talked through it.

Which all means that yes, ASA should fit your requirements-- as long as your check clears, they'll issue anyone a cert.


----------



## jephotog

davidpm said:


> It has the advantage of not being in the book but being important.
> Knowing the answer also explains some otherwise odd behavior.
> 
> So Jest, what is the cause of this behavior?


Magnetic disturbance at the top of the mast.


----------



## jephotog

eherlihy said:


> ASA 104 is used by many charter companies as the minimum proficiency level to take a bareboat out on charter.
> 
> You can always challenge any of the courses if you wish. It is the policy of the ASA that if you challenge (and pass) ASA 104 that you do not need to also challenge ASA 101 or ASA 103. More info on that policy here: http://files.ctctcdn.com/8df42e2e001/5efbcd32-3582-4896-8cd6-b62b934df9c3.pdf


While that may be the ASA policy, good luck making that happen at least on the West Coast. My experience was most schools were unaware of this policy or just weren't interested in doing it.

Before getting my ASA ratings I had talked to a few charter companies that would let me charter boats without any ratings. It mostly depends on your sailing resume. I am pretty sure if I looked about a decade ago I started similar thread about these courses. When I moved back to California I felt my skills were rusty and I could benefit by have an ASA rating in my pocket. I inquired to almost every ASA sailing school in California about the ability to challenge and most denied it was possible or just was not willing to do it. I called probably every school in California and found only two allowing me to challenge a rating. I found a school in Long Beach that said I had to challenge each one in sequence.

I paid for 2 hours of private lessons to get my ASA 101 and 103 ratings. I showed up having studied, and passed the written tests. On the water I showed I could handle a boat under sail then spent the majority of my lesson on docking skills, which was where I needed the most work. That school went out of business so one of the few schools allowing challenges does not exist anymore. I have asked around to schools to see if I could challenge the ASA 106 but was told I needed 104, and 105 first.

My suggestion is to challenge the 101 and go on a vacation to CT or MA to get the 103/104.


----------



## davidpm

jephotog said:


> My suggestion is to challenge the 101 and go on a vacation to CT or MA to get the 103/104.


That might work.

Just so you know my point of view this is the way I look at it. I don't know if this is the best way to look at it but until I get more information this is the way it is.

If someone wants to challenge all three class and are not interested in taking a real class I'm more than a little skeptical. Challenges are typically one day and I don't have any time to teach. The person comes to me saying they know the coursework and all they want me to do is certify that fact.

The cantidate better step on that boat and ask the right questions and make the right moves. If at the end of the day they can demonstrate 101 and 103 qualifications but not 104 qualifications I'm not interested in stamping their book.

If however someone has extensive experience and wants to book the boat for two days perferrably three maybe we will have a little time to learn something.

I'm also interrested in attitude and timetable. If someone is over confident I'll insist on the letter of the rules to pass. Probably 95% of us on the forum learned to sail without any class. You can easily buy a boat and pick your days and crew with no classes and do fine, many of us have. The idea that someone can have 7 days or less of experience and be qualified to charter a 500k boat is silly. By the same token the idea that someone with 10 years of experience consisiting of motoring their boat around the bay twice a year on windless days is qualified and silly too.

If someone has no experience and wants me to certify them to 104 because they are chartering a boat in Germany next week I'm going to turn them down. If however they are planning on getting their own Catalina 25 or maybe race I'll probably let them slide if they take a three-day class and show a lot of aptitude.

I'm only interrested in safty.

The classes are not magic but they can help.

I often get students to sit in on a class they have taken before. It is only $212 a day. I'll bet if you take the days you sail minus the days you work on the boat and divide it into the full cost of a sailing year the number will be higher than 212.

Sailing is not the easiest sport to get into but there are no shortcuts that I have found.


----------



## wfetter815

I recently challenged the 101 and only missed 2. It's pretty easy and straight forward (not an issue with the course but you should pass it easily reading your experience). I'm doing 103 in a couple of weeks. Here in the Chicago area it's done in 1 weekend...Sat and Sun. We took a fractional lease on a 42' this summer and the general pre-use training was most of the 103 I'm finding. Our school also offers a 103/104 combined course. Keeping in mind that the 104 (at least here) requires an overnight on the boat.

We will be bareboating this winter in the BVI and the 103 was sufficient for all the charter companies I spoke with. Most down there seem to be more concerned with your overall boating experience and how much experience you have on a comparable sized boat. My biggest learning curve will be going from monohull to catamaran but they provide a captain for the afternoon to work with you and get you comfortable.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## jestfergrins

Love the question davidpm,

I do not know the answer, but here's my thinking. I know wind speed is greater 45 ft up than on deck, I also know that as the boat travels, it creates apparent wind, and that apparent wind should be (I think?) shifting the wind I am experiencing ( from the feel, and the telltales) forward of the true wind. I also know that stronger wind (gust) allows me to point closer to the direction of the wind. But 30 degrees seems rather extreme to me as a difference. I find it hard to attribute all this difference to the true wind/ apparent wind relationship. So I have questions...does a windex register a "truer" wind than the telltales closer to deck? Is there really a 30 degree difference between the two? Does this explain some of the misreadings of wind direction I have experienced on the water? Those are for starters.


----------



## jestfergrins

My last post meant to reply to earlier post by davidpm re: windex.

This in reply to his following post. I might have left the impression I did not take a class in challenging 101. I did take the weekend class, pitched to beginners for sure, but I learned alot. Getting three hours at the helm, 3 more on mainsail and three more again on jib helped solidify alot of knowledge I've been gathering in roughly 60 hours on the water this summer. Got no interest in getting a piece of paper, except as it opens doors for me to charter in the future. As davidpm's question to me demonstrates, there is a lot of complexity here, and I am not afraid to think about those complexities, as I figure it all will help me be safe, competent and reliable skipper in the future.


----------



## jestfergrins

to wfetter815...
thanks dude.
For sure, I need experience on a bigger boat. i am zeroing in on a weeklong charter, w/ a captain, on a larger boat, to spend a week to practice and gain comfort in pursuit of 103/104. Books are ordered, but what I really need is that experience. If all goes well, its on to further charters on my own. Thanks for the words of encouragement. Peace out.


----------



## jephotog

davidpm said:


> I often get students to sit in on a class they have taken before. It is only $212 a day. I'll bet if you take the days you sail minus the days you work on the boat and divide it into the full cost of a sailing year the number will be higher than 212.


I could think of nothing worse than sitting in a classroom of first time sailors learning the bowline, while looking out the window, watching boats sailing. There are many learning styles. I'd much rather study the books and hire an instructor for the day than sit in a classroom for 2 weekends in a row, staring out the window at boats under sail.


----------



## Deina

> I could think of nothing worse than sitting in a classroom of first time sailors learning the bowline...


Rabbit comes out of the hole, around the tree & back down in the hole...


----------



## sailingfool

Deina said:


> Rabbit comes out of the hole, around the tree & back down in the hole...


FWIW, the pre-requisite to this rhyme working is that the bitter end needs to be the top of the "hole"...


----------



## davidpm

jephotog said:


> I could think of nothing worse than sitting in a classroom of first-time sailors learning the bowline, while looking out the window, watching boats sailing. There are many learning styles. I'd much rather study the books and hire an instructor for the day than sit in a classroom for 2 weekends in a row, staring out the window at boats under sail.


I totally agree. In fact, I agree so much that our class starts at 9 AM and by 9:30 the boat is in gear and we are backing out. I used to do classroom but I don't do any classroom at all anymore.

Just a few minutes for introduction, don't let the boom hit you in the head, put on your life-jackets and let's go.

It occurred to me that the book is fantastic. It's not my job to read it to you. I've experimented with different things over the years now I get everyone sailing by 9:30. After trying many things I came to the conclusion that my job is primarily to make sure you get the experience of sailing. Teaching, learning and experiencing are all different things.

It often takes us a half hour to get out of the river so by 10:00 or so I have everyone doing 360-degree circles. They pick a point of sail and keep turning right or left and calling out the new point of sail and getting the crew to trim accordingly.

This way I can simultaneously challenge everyone regardless of their skill level. 
Does he lazy sheet person release quickly and at the right time.
Does the active sheet person trim promptly to the proper trim depending on the point of sail and use the winch safely.
Does the main sheet trimmer haul in on the ready command and release smoothly to the proper position at the right time.
Does the helmsperson over or under steer, command crisply, look for traffic, communicate and command.

It is amazing how fast people learn if you skip the talking and start doing. The first day everyone is overwhelmed. The second day most people have it all figured out or are at least much better.

The second day we work on perfecting the moves. Yes, there are people who struggle but so far I have no evidence that classroom time would help them I think they just need more practice time.

Everyone is physically working so hard that by about 3 PM the first day we typically heave too and run through the knots etc. just for a bit of a break. But again I spend the minimum amount of time on this as animated knots is great and if you want to learn knots that is not what you are paying for a boat and instructor for.

Most of my students tell me they are in bed by 9 PM the first day.
I make it really clear that what I put them through is not sailing or cruising but learning to sail.

The second day at the end we cruise for the last hour just so I can sucker them in for the next class.


----------



## davidpm

jestfergrins said:


> Love the question davidpm,
> 
> I do not know the answer, but here's my thinking. I know wind speed is greater 45 ft up than on deck, I also know that as the boat travels, it creates apparent wind, and that apparent wind should be (I think?) shifting the wind I am experiencing ( from the feel, and the telltales) forward of the true wind. I also know that stronger wind (gust) allows me to point closer to the direction of the wind. But 30 degrees seems rather extreme to me as a difference. I find it hard to attribute all this difference to the true wind/ apparent wind relationship. So I have questions...does a windex register a "truer" wind than the telltales closer to deck? Is there really a 30 degree difference between the two? Does this explain some of the misreadings of wind direction I have experienced on the water? Those are for starters.


You're on the right path and you seem a good sport so I'll mess with you a bit if you don't mind.

Here is another one that surprisingly is related.

You want to tack up a river like the Thames that my school is on. You need to go due north. But since this is New England the wind is from the north.

You know that if you have a mile to go you will have to travel a little less than 1.5 miles if you do 90-degree tacks.

You are going a brisk 5 knots, so give or take a little figure 15 or 20 minutes.

But you misjudged the current and the current is 1.5 knots right on the nose.

Now you know you are going to lose about 45 degrees on each tack do to wind but now you are going to loose a few degrees on each tack due to the current.

So how many degrees will you loose on each tack combined due to current and wind?

From a practical perspective, this is a bit of a trick question as I can tell you with no chart work how long it will take.


----------



## davidpm

jephotog said:


> I could think of nothing worse than sitting in a classroom of first time sailors learning the bowline, while looking out the window, watching boats sailing. There are many learning styles. I'd much rather study the books and hire an instructor for the day than sit in a classroom for 2 weekends in a row, staring out the window at boats under sail.


I teach the bowline several different ways.

This is the way I teach dyslexic students who have a hard time figuring out which way to put in the loop to start.


----------



## jestfergrins

Okay, I promised (most of all to myself) to report back when there was something to report.

I've been back a week from the Abacos Bahamas, and a week aboard a Jeanneau Odyssey 389 with my wife and a Captain by day.
Cruise Abaco was my chosen charterer, and they exceeded every expectation of both myself and my wife.

Capt Joe would join us in the morning, put me through my paces for 5-6 hours a day, then leave my wife and me free to explore the settlements or anchorages we visited. Instruction was top notch, and we capped the week with 2 days on our own at the end of the week to gain confidence and experience.  Okay...the week looked like this...(I'm only covering the instruction)

Day 1 board at 3:00, load provisions, stow gear, get used to the boat, meet Joe, have a brief discussion on goals, expectations, etc.
Day 2...tour systems, safety features, rigging and gear on boat. Get float plan for the day...because the boat size, and the diesel engine are new to me, we started in the marina, driving the boat forward, in reverse, turning, and stopping. We made about half a dozen soft approaches to a dock, and backed into wide berths with wind to starboard and port. We motored out, went over raising the sails (main and jib were furling. Main furling was new to me) We sailed 2 hours, and went over anchoring. After 3 practice anchors, we set and that was the day.
Day 3...all points of sailing, jibing, mooring practice and reefing. Wind all week was Beaufort 5 and 6. High for 103 certification, but we did a lot of reefing. We entered the harbor at Man o War, and after more mooring practice, took a mooring, and that was the day.
Day 4...motoring practice, docking practice first thing, then intro to raising/ setting sails solo. Three hours of downwind sailing, preventers, taking of bearings, a little dead reckoning. Took a mooring, ended a little early, but I had 2 homework assignments...take the 103 test and plot our course for the next day.
Day 5...go over test (got 97), go over my plan, we set out on 30 NM of sailing, all points, taking bearings, estimated positions, correcting position and altering course. More docking practice, and anchor and mooring practice with my wife as crew. 
Day 6...MOB drills, raising and lowering sails solo, little practice sailing, doing a running fix, take 104 test. Anchor with wife. Go over test (got 95)
and we are left alone!

Now it got interesting. Next to last day we raise anchor, motor out to deeper water, turn into the wind, and SNAP the Outhaul. Joe calls 1 min after this happened. Intuition. Well, more likely just responsible mentorship. Anyway, wife and I secure main, retie the outhaul, and motor back to anchor in the lee off Hopetown Harbor, and they need to come look. They arrive, assure us we handled it correctly, including radio communication with base, they make sure all is well, and off we go again, this time Jib only. We have a nice sail, anchor off beach, have a great beach, swim, sunset, dinner of a night, and actually sleep soundly, though we were both a little nervous. 

Last day, we raise anchor, have a favorable wind so we immediately raise the jib, and have a nice 2 hour sail into harbor, where I executed a damn good dock approach to the fuel dock.

Great experience, incredible mentoring by Joe, and an extremely thoughtful and responsive attention from Cruise Abaco.
Already planning next year (maybe 2 days w/ Joe to get settled again, and practice my anchoring, mooring and docking techniques.


----------



## Towguy

Thank you Jest ,for the update ,it's good to know the outcome on these threads,I was intrested to hear how it went for you as this is pretty well what I have in mind to do when I can shake loose a get to the caribe,or the sea of Cortez..or out to the island( Vancouver isle) in the summer,I do have my Asa 101/103. .....Ralph


----------

